# What's the next BIG thing or theme for Halloween?



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm getting a bit burned out on the zombie/Walking Dead thing.
It's been done so much that it's lost it's edge, at least for me.
It got merged with Pirates because of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies, with Clowns, circuses, carnivals, etc. so the new territory for it is getting mighty skimpy.

So, what do you think the next big thing/theme will be?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't know what the next big theme will be for everyone else, but I know I'll be doing a new theme...."Werewolf Woods".


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I agree that the zombie thing has been beat into the ground for the most part, however there are still some fresh twists on it done by some creative folks. As haunters who have changed themes for the past 4 years, it's evident that each particular theme has a draw. We did an overrun zombie research lab in '14, clowns the following year, a vampire crypt last year and this year a witch coven. All were well received. My thought is that the Halloween "classics" will never go out of style; ghosts, witches, werewolves, etc.. Our vampire/witch themes were a lot of fun and we got to do a lot of old school stuff in terms of decorating, scares etc.. Artists like Pumpkinrot who stick with the same overall look each year are timeless. Thinking the Halloween icons are always in style. We're leaning heavily towards a Frankenstein laboratory theme next year. Lots to draw from. I know I over-answered the question (or perhaps under answered), but them's my thoughts.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Hauntiholik said:


> I don't know what the next big theme will be for everyone else, but I know I'll be doing a new theme...."Werewolf Woods".


Sweet! I belong to a Death Studios appreciation group on Facebook and they are asking what kind of new stuff we want to see for next year. Several, including myself suggested a really nice werewolf mask. Hoping he moves forward with that one.:jol:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been a bit burnt out on a lot of the more popular Halloween tropes now for the last 3-4 years or more (it's why I've been less and less active in online communities). Zombies, Pirates, and Clowns oh my. I've been saying that conceptually most of us have fallen into creative stagnation. We all keep repeating the same stuff. And as the newcomers come aboard (which all are always welcome) they repeat a lot of the stuff that we've all already done because its new and cool them. We're stuck in a time loop.

We all need something new and different (not necessarily McKamey Manor different - those sorts of haunts don't even belong with Halloween IMHO). We need fresh ideas. Maybe we all need to go back to basics. Maybe make the old new again. I'm actually exploring early vintage Halloween concepts myself. I want to go back to the things that made Halloween well... Halloween. Witches, Devils, Ghosts, Goblins, and Pumpkins. Go back to more early haunt era lighting. CFLs are nice but too crisp and look fake. I want to go back to the washed out blues and amber tones. There's some more natural about washed out floods over CFL lighting. 

-TM


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Terrormaster said:


> Maybe we all need to go back to basics. Maybe make the old new again. I'm actually exploring early vintage Halloween concepts myself. I want to go back to the things that made Halloween well... Halloween. Witches, Devils, Ghosts, Goblins, and Pumpkins. Go back to more early haunt era lighting. CFLs are nice but too crisp and look fake. I want to go back to the washed out blues and amber tones. There's some more natural about washed out floods over CFL lighting.
> 
> -TM


^^This^^
Agree that old school stuff has been kind of forgotten and/or pushed aside in favor of more trendy themes. We're guilty of it ourselves however this year we did go with a neat witch themed haunt and it was well received and a lot of fun. There's room for every taste in the haunt scheme but it might be refreshing to see a move back in the direction of traditional stuff. Interesting take on the lighting as well.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I think that many have been caught up in either the gore/violence end of themes, or just trying to adapt what they have to the latest trend (Pirates, zombies, etc.). They get so caught up that they don't really have fun anymore.
I like the witches theme, ala Macbeth, or even of the Harry Potter genre, but that can also provoke the fanatics who swear that Halloween is Satan's birthday, and that the traditional witch theme promotes evil, etc. How to divorce the Halloween witch from practicers of Wiccan, is tough to do with those who are looking at everything as though it promotes evil or violence.
Maybe picking themes or scenes from classic horror movies or books and do haunts around those? (Frankenstein's Lab, the Mummy's tomb, Dracula's Coffin, American Werewolf in London, etc.)


----------



## RWB (Oct 16, 2012)

Weather dictates my theme from now on. If it can't handle the elements its been stuck in the totes the last few years (animatronics). I know it's rather boring but plastic rules my haunt anymore (skeletons).


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

I would love to do a haunted house with a "Saw" theme. Make all the props based off of things in the movies which should give plenty of ideas. But for now I'll just start with Jigsaw on a motorized tricycle.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love the idea of back to basics.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

It's the day after Thanksgiving and all I read of this post was "What is the next BIG thing" and I thought, Me, if I don't stop eating these leftovers. lol Wait, I guess that's not funny.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

lmao scareme
I am so stuck on what im goin to do this year I have no clue.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

The work table in my basement is already filling up with pieces and parts of projects for this year'as haunt; large water bottles, copper tubing, plastic air hose, old guages and meters. Will start on some cabinetry soon for some of the lab props. Our shift from a very earthy, organic haunt to an industrial laboratory look will be a challenge but we think it'll be another cool theme to work with.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I always wanted to do a Ghost theme. Just ghosts. Packing tape ghosts, projection ghosts, now-you-see-them-now-you-don't ghosts. Hidden microphones that whisper ghostly into your ears as you past. Wispy, eerie stuff. Get them uncomfortably tense even before they get to the door.

At least, that's what the voices have suggested.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm loving reading all these plans. Can't wait to see what you all come up with.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I think next year I might just buy a few big pumpkins and just add up some string lights outside. And of course I'll have some vintage horror music playing, music from horror movies or just playing the score from John Carpenter's Halloween.

Then I'll add some spiderweb's in the window's. I own a few blacklights and I think it'll add a good effect. I've seen a few new idea's but Halloween isn't that big in Florida, so I think I'm going to add less to my decoration's. 

The music will add a nice touch I believe. Music has always been a big thing to me since I was younger and I loved houses who has scary music playing or theme music. I saw a Record of Night Of The Living Dead and I hope I can find it again. 

Just something short and sweet.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I like your laboratory idea for 2018 jdubbya. The witch coven last year was awesome!! I think everyone's ideas are good, and I think the next big thing is whatever cranks your creativity motor. For me it's more ghosts, more tombstones and lots of creative lighting.


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

I always thought a "real life" horror theme would be cool, but mostly for adults (and it would be slightly amusing as well). Things like being in line at the DMV, getting diagnosed with some disease at the doctor, being sentenced in court, being in prison, losing a loved one, divorce, you know, the things in life that are actually scary and actually real.


----------



## Slick59 (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm thinking about a retro theme for next year (this year it's Creepy Carnival). I think people would enjoy the simple stuff again (lots of 2D paper decorations, few to no animations, no gore, homemade costumes only) and I have a year to figure out how to make it fresh. I'd like to incorporate old-style games that adults will go along with, something like a combination Bingo/scavenger hunt. I'd love to do a Halloween escape room.

One year we had a Tiny Float competition that was based on the 'tit Rex parade for Mardi Gras in New Orleans. We supplied the wheeled platforms and participants built their floats on shoeboxes. A Victorian Halloween could also be interesting, with a crazy seance.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Because Halloween falls in the middle of the week, both this year and next, I can see designs or plans based on ease and time limitations for setup and tear down.
How about a magical or haunted cafe? Something like a witches tea garden, but wiith small gatherings of other creatures of the dark too. A brew kitchen type of thing with the menus reflecting the spooky choices for refreshments. The waitstaff can be ghosts, skeletons, werewolves, etc.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

I am still sticking with my cemetery but I picked up another projector for an outdoor ghost effect. I am also re-lettering all of my tombstones for Disney Imagineers who worked on the Haunted Mansion.


----------

